# Headlight bulb



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

You might find this useful:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...ow-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html

The Sylvania Xtra Vision are what I went with for now, until I can do the wire upgrade. They are a nice upgrade with or without the wire harness.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

The Xtra Vision are great. Whatever you do, don't buy the blubs with the BLUE tint on them. They will burn your light socket, and your headlights with go dim, or won't turn on at all. Once that happens, you have to cut the old socket off, and put a new one on. Or you can do the upgrade harness.


----------

